
Microsoft Targets Next Billion Customers - gibsonf1
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070419/microsoft_unlimited_potential.html?.v=4
======
yaacovtp
Anyone else think their $3 Vista PR is just a reaction to reports they've only
sold 244 licensed copies in China so far?

From digg
<http://digg.com/microsoft/Only_244_copies_of_Genuine_Windows_Vista_sold_in_China>

